# LH and FSH levels



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter
I would like your views and your expert answers to a couple of questions.................  

I had a couple of miscarriages of twins this year , one in May and the last one in Sept, both times needed ERPC's done.
The May one I has a period bang on time, 28 days later.
This time I havent had one.........the ERPC was 21st Sept, but still no period. I understand it can be stress that is causing this but it seems a very long time.
Can you please tell me is this normal  

I have been to my docs and had my LH level and FSH done, they have come back now........
LH was 2.2, and FSH was 4.5, can you tell me is this OK for my age,I am a ancient age of 36  

Thanks for all the support you have given us girls.


Take care
Jo  xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jo,

The miscarriages will have upset the normal rhythm of your body and it may take time to resolve. You need not worry unless you have any other symptoms or if you suspect that you might be pregnant again. In these cases please go back to your GP asap.

Your horome levels are absolutely normal and nothing to worry about.

Hopr this helps!

Peter


Jo said:


> Hi Peter
> I would like your views and your expert answers to a couple of questions.................
> 
> I had a couple of miscarriages of twins this year , one in May and the last one in Sept, both times needed ERPC's done.
> ...


----------

